
How to Use Scheme - fogus
http://www.htus.org/
======
diiq
Almost none of the content is actually present --- there are merely
placeholders. It looks like a good table of contents --- but I'd hope that
some more actual text would have appeared since 2001.

This is maybe useful if you are unsure of basic file i/o in scheme and have
some reason not to use a more comprehensive resource?

~~~
arithmetic
I would highly recommend "How to design programs" by the same authors. Such a
good read, and also teaches Scheme (as a side-effect).

~~~
sokoloff
<http://www.htdp.org/> is the link

------
DTrejo
Goooo Shriram!

